#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  comedians

## antichrist superstar

this really has nothing to do with anything, but, remembering George Carlin died not to long ago, who's your favorite comedian?(if any)

----------


## darkangel

graham norton but there are so many i love

----------


## blackxrose

I like the blue-collar group (Jeff Foxworthy, Larry the Cable Guy etc) They are all good comedians. (I live in colorado, one of dem redneck states.)

----------


## antichrist superstar

mines George Carlin, R.I.P. or dane cook

----------


## Harlock

jeff denim, blue collar, lewis black and a few others

----------


## isis

don nox

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Rodney Dangerfield. I met him and he was just as obnoxious as he acted, but I thought he was funny.

----------


## Sinistar666

Dave Chapelle is totally hilarious. Believe it or not, I have a newfound respect for Wayne Brady after he appeared on Chapelle's show.

----------


## Odin

me I my own favorite comedian 


there I did it again I made myself laugh

Dave Chappell ,Rodney Dangerfield Bill Cosby when he told stories about his brother Russell

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Odin give it a rest. Where did you play? Occultist at Las Vegas?

----------


## OneSixTheAntiVirus

Louie C.K., Dave Attell, Bill Hicks. Anyone who isn't well known and rich basically. I've always liked the underground comedians who don't care about what people think about them. Gloss is obnoxious. 

_
16_

----------


## Lady Dunsany

You know who I think is insane Judy Tenuta. I use to like Joan Rivers but she has gotten jaded.

----------


## SWM

Jessey Joyce, Jim Gaffigan, Keith Mally, and Michal Ian Black.

Respect to any of you who know who they are.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Jessey Joyce, Jim Gaffigan, Keith Mally, and Michal Ian Black.
> 
> Respect to any of you who know who they are.


 Michael Ian Black I do know, and he is funny.

----------


## Odin

Benny Hill and the priest from church when he got drunk

----------


## Nefilim

I'm annoyed at Graham Norton, it may seem petty, but he gave up his Irishness, wearing Union Jacks and claiming to be British, I hold no qualms with the Brits, but denouncing this great land makes me sick. Anyway, my favourite comedians are; Bill Hicks, Patton Oswalt, David Cross, Doung Stanhope and, the best, Robert Anton Wilson.

----------


## toadbile

Carlin, Kinnison, George and Gracie. They are all dead; now i feel old. 
some carlin, at age 60-ish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCljFYn3zTY

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I love Burns and Allen. On Christmas Eve I found a channel on TV that was broadcasting an old Jack Benny Radio Show. What an Oxymoron. I forgot what a droll sense of humour Jack Benny had. My husband and I sat there laughing. Now i feel old. Shakes head and goes for her cane.

----------


## Reinga

Bill Hicks.

----------


## Odin

george carlin the seven words you couldn't say 

bill cosby and his brother russell

----------


## 9OfSwords

John Cleese for just general kicks and then Douglas Adam's for having four non-god parents for his children.

----------


## SWM

For all of you who said that they feel old, guess what?

your right! Lol

Anyways, I like every single stand up mentioned on this page. Its really hard to go wrong with Carlin and Cosby. [sarcasm] Being young and spry I seem to be experimenting with comics...

*winkface*

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> For all of you who said that they feel old, guess what?
> 
> your right! Lol
> 
> Anyways, I like every single stand up mentioned on this page. Its really hard to go wrong with Carlin and Cosby. [sarcasm] Being young and spry I seem to be experimenting with comics...
> 
> *winkface*


 I am certainly not that old. I do feel some of the comedians who are no longer here were funnier than the new ones.

----------


## SWM

Very true. Its the fact that comedy central exists. There are always funny comics. Now, there is just so much to sift through, that finding good ones can be a long and laborious process.

----------

